
Your Previous Lead Developer is the Dungeon Master - caseysoftware
https://medium.com/@ziobrando/the-rise-and-fall-of-the-dungeon-master-c2d511eed12f#.ynahcecpd
======
mobiuscog
While I believe a lot of the points are valid, it also demonstrates a worrying
trend in software development:

Experience counts for little - the new generation will solve the problem in a
'better' way.

Sure, things have changed and 'best practices' are constantly evolving, but
it's a very dangerous path to see 'new ideas' as being better than experience.

Software does not escape the tragedy of history repeating itself.

------
xfour
Good post, had me thinking within 5 sentences of places where this played out.

I'm struck though that the DM would necessarily have to have the big enough
ego to consciously or unconsciously block new efforts. Like the post says let
it go. And if they let it go, where's the positive case for that?

